# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Maquinaria Agrícola desde Bashan China

## Óscar Qi

*Saludos! Estimado Señores,*  *Somos uno de los principales fabricantes y exportadores de Maquinaria Agrícola,* *motocicletas, motores, motocarro y* *ATV en Chongqing de* *China. Debido a* *nuestro excelente control de calidad y precios competitivos,* *nuestros productos* *han ganado una buena reputación tanto en el domestic y en el extranjero.* *Puede* *usted encontrar los datos sitio web:www.chinabashan.com por* *su referencia.*   *Saludos Cordiales!* *Óscar Gerente de Ventas  Tel: 0086-23-89808324 Fax: 0086-23-89806588  Móvil: 0086-15922667769 Email: oscar@chinabashan.com MSN: oscar_qi2000@hotmail.com Web: www.chinabashan.com ; http://bashan.en.alibaba.com Dirección: Chongqing Astronautic Bashan Motorcycle Manufacturing Co.,Ltd Huaxi Industrial Zona, Banan Distrito, Chongqing Ciudad, China. 401320*Temas similares: Maquinaria Agrícola Maquinaria agricola para maiz Camara de Video para Maquinaria Agricola Maquinaria y repuestos desde republica checa Adquiere una maquinaria usada desde usa a menor precio de lo cotizado localmente.

----------

